# Trout rod blank reccomendations?



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey guys I need to get a few blanks for trout rods. What are you guys using? I thought about going to fishsticks and digging through their left over blanks from the rod show. I havent done much trout fishing at all over the past few years so I am really not sure what I want. Im guessing a 7-7.5' rod rated between, 1/4-3/4 oz. Does that sound right? any help woul dbe appreciated


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

You're right on the money, IMHO.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I like the rainshadow MB 704 or 5.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Any of the loomis, lami, or st croix blanks will make good trout rods in that 7-7.5 ft rods. 

If you are looking for a good surf trout rod look at the St Croix or Lami Steelhead rods. I have a St Crox 8.5 ft weighted 1/2 oz to 1 3/4 oz and it will launch a 1/2 oz crub or a Mirrolure a mile.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Jeb doesn't know about trout rods. Hell, he lives 150 miles from the beach. Who fishes with *Crubs* anyways....What the hell is that? Some secret Bream Bait from the local Master-bait-her?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

crubs work. seen jeb catch a trout on a crub with my own 2 eyes 



Jesse


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

THe lami steel head rods are nice. I picked up a couple discontinued models from mud hole and they flat out smoke a mirro lure. I see lots and lots of the green St. Croix rods on the beach during trout season too. If you want to bend on some of scotts stuff he has some great all star blanks that will fit the bill still on clearance. $15 ea. He has the Rainshadows there too you can tug on.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

gilly21 said:


> I see lots and lots of the green St. Croix rods on the beach during trout season too.


The Legend Inshore rods are awsome for trout.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Firespyder7 said:


> I like the rainshadow MB 704 or 5.


Is that a discontinued blank. I cant find it in my batson catalog? I havent had any luck finding it on the web anywhere either


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Ryan did you mean Shikari, I know that they made a 704 and 705


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

You should give CTS a try. They are some of the most enjoyable rods to fish.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea sorry wrong numbers

844 and 843

They are both good, the 844 is a faster action. I like it for flounder and pups, for trout using lures, the 843.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey Skunk what CTS blank do you use. i have a CTS heaver Im building now


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Blank*

Loomis 843 I.M.X. for mirrolures. 843 gl3 for small mirrolures and grubs. 842 gl3 for grugs and no wind with small mirrolures. All 7 ft. The 844 Loomis is a very stiff rod. I use the 844 I.M.X. with a 260 slammer for Stripers up to 30 lb or so over the tubes. I would buy the factory Loomis rod. Lifetime replacement.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Blank*

Sorry double post.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Firespyder7 said:


> Jeb doesn't know about trout rods. Hell, he lives 150 miles from the beach. Who fishes with *Crubs* anyways....What the hell is that? Some secret Bream Bait from the local Master-bait-her?


I hear sponge bob calling your name!!!!!!


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Tacpayne said:


> Hey Skunk what CTS blank do you use. i have a CTS heaver Im building now


The 7.5 footer. Absolutely love it for trout.


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

Chuck, I've got a lami steelhead rod that I use for this. Works great for me. I can't remember the numbers on it. If you would like to check it out let me know.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Fishinbuddy said:


> Chuck, I've got a lami steelhead rod that I use for this. Works great for me. I can't remember the numbers on it. If you would like to check it out let me know.


That sounds good Chad, Im headed to Fort fisher for a week. We can try to get together when I get back. I want to check out that rod you put on SOL also.


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

Sounds good. I'll be on the banks Tuesday of next week through Saturday. You get that CTS finished?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Unfortunatly no, I havent finished it. Between sick kids, a death in the family, and a lot of family coming in from out of town I havent had a chance to finish it. The abalone is on it and some of the underwaps are on, but I wont get to fish it this trip unless I pull an all nighter tonight to try and get it done


----------

